# River Rookie



## grumpybear30 (Jul 21, 2007)

Dearest Knowledgeable Anglers,

I'm a river rookie. I grew up trawling on lakes for pickeral but haven't fished in quite a few years. I have recently settled down and am enjoying fishing on my way home from work. Short detours allow me to hit quite a few rivers and then I arrive home refreshed and relaxed from work. I usually fish from shore.

A few questions:
1) Should I be reeling in against or with the current?

2) Is there a time that is best for bass? Or lures that work best during different times of the day?

3)A friend said that bass can be "wormy" during the warm summer. Is he full of it?

Thanks!
River Rookie


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Dear Rookie



> 1) Should I be reeling in against or with the current?


Depends on where the fish are located, in most instances, it doesn't matter. Focus on shorelines, bass tend to be structure-oriented in rivers.



> 2) Is there a time that is best for bass? Or lures that work best during different times of the day?


Anytime you can get out. Dawn and Dusk, or even night are best in summer.



> 3)A friend said that bass can be "wormy" during the warm summer. Is he full of it?


You shouldn't eat bass anytime of year.  Bass will have parasites in them that all other fish get, neacus/black spot and yellow grub are common in MN.


----------



## cyoung35 (Jul 25, 2007)

You will also do well if you can find some spots where the water is swirling around and not as strong as the regular current. Cast in front of the area and let your bait drift into the area of choice...this is what bass are looking for, something to ambush as it drifts by.


----------



## grumpybear30 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll keep you up to date on any success!!!!

River Rookie


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Nick, you said even at night, is that more river or smallmouth restrictive? Because for most of the largemouth lakes I hit, the best bite is at dusk, but as soon as the sun drops so does the bite. A few times I've stuck around after dark, tried different things, and even my lucky topwaters (like 'Ol Poppy) can't get anything. Seems to me like once the sun is down the bass tend to go home.


----------



## grumpybear30 (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, I headed out tonight to a new spot that was semi suggested. Not much luck. One hard bite on a Mini-King Spinner (Strike King) at dusk and then 3 bites on a Pumpkin Seed Worm (Texas Style) on a Daredevil Spinner . I went back to an old favourite from my pickeral fishing days. I wasn't able to hook anything though.

I have had some good action using artificial worms hooked both Texas Style and Wacky Style. One MAJOR problem though, I haven't hooked anything with them. Nibble, nibble, nibble BITE leave.

Any Suggestions?

River Rookie


----------



## toolman (Aug 18, 2007)

I usually do pretty good on topwaters during the summer. My biggest smallmouth this year was caught on a Rapala Skitter-Pop. Weather has a lot to do with what you use too. If a cold front or storm moves in and turns the fish off it usually means a slower presentation. I always start out with topwaters then maybe go to suspending jerkbaits or grubs if the fish seem slow. As far as live bait if you can catch some stoncats or chubs for bait they can be outstanding!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Nick, you said even at night, is that more river or smallmouth restrictive?


Topwater in late summer is good for both smallies and greenies. Use dark topwater baits, like black spooks and torpedos. Try it out during +/- 3 days and through the full moon.



> I have had some good action using artificial worms hooked both Texas Style and Wacky Style. One MAJOR problem though, I haven't hooked anything with them. Nibble, nibble, nibble BITE leave.


One of two things:
a) Find bigger fish. In most cases a "nibble" or series of them on a texas rigged worm is coming from a bluegill or rockbass, not a smallie or largemouth - these fish will either provide a perceptible hit or a telltale weight followed by the movement of your line as the fish swims away. 
b) Downsize your rig, instead of 3/0 and 7" worms, go with 1/0 and four inch worms. I think what you are dealing with is part "a" of this answer though.


----------

